# Unofficial ICS Port...



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

There was one posted on XDA yesterday. It has since been removed. Ran pretty well! Anyone else grab it before it was removed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Harrison_W1337 (Sep 7, 2011)

Breezer23 said:


> There was one posted on XDA yesterday. It has since been removed. Ran pretty well! Anyone else grab it before it was removed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I saw it this morning. In the mean time I was rooting my Galaxy tab, when I went back to grab it...it was gone. Do you know why it was deleted?


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

It was a typical xda crap show about a cm9 kang that some people thought wasn't properly documented, or something to that effect. Some people got their feelings hurt and the op requested it to be removed. You can build your own ics if you check the cm9 repo. Most are holding back until it is more stable.


----------



## slider007 (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is link to rom! http://www.multiupload.com/BE11O3HWMS


----------



## dynamohum (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah that thread on XDA was a trainwreck. The ROM itself is far from stable, but still a lot more usable than many kang (or even non-kang) ROMs posted every day on that site. Bit concerned if CM devs try to stop others doing their own compiles. Not setting a good precedent.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

It was fairly stable. The launcher was the only thing causing me headaches.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

dynamohum said:


> yeah that thread on XDA was a trainwreck. The ROM itself is far from stable, but still a lot more usable than many kang (or even non-kang) ROMs posted every day on that site. Bit concerned if CM devs try to stop others doing their own compiles. Not setting a good precedent.


They are far from trying to stop people from doing their own compiles(hence the public repo), just trying to get people to properly document that it is a KANG in the proper way. It was documented as a KANG but there were some other issues going on. I now for a fact that pershoot is far from trying to stop people, he is an upstanding dev as are the other cm members.


----------



## dynamohum (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah you're probably right. I don't think the issue was with CM devs on that thread. It was others jumping in like CM foot soldiers. 6 of one, half a dozen the other. OP should have set up his stall better, and those attacking him should understand what opensource and kanging actually is. Anyway, it's all done now. Looking forward to the next release - kanged or not







.


----------



## DemoManMLS (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link. The games on XDA is starting to really annoy the hell out of me especially their childish attitude towards certain "budget" devices such as the Samsung Stratosphere. Their loss Rootz gain.


----------



## slider007 (Dec 26, 2011)

I flashed but didnt work on my tab 10.1 GT-p7510 If you get working please post. thx!!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tried to flash on my wifi 10.1, didnt work, whats up with that?


----------



## jaybizza (Sep 6, 2011)

_*I've had ICS installe since this morning and I can honestly say after already using it in my sons Nexus S it runs pretty smooth!! I'm using it as my daily driver as it does everything I need it to do...It works well with the keyboard/dock also...I would totally recommend giving this build a try!! You know anything alpha from Cyanogen runs excellent..It works better than the alpha build that put out for the H.P Touchpad...I was looking for it to see how people were making out with it>.I was supprised to see it GONE!!! IT REALLY WORKS WELL!!!*_


----------



## KMMXRACER (Nov 4, 2011)

For all that tried to flash and it doesn't work, you need to be on preeshot's clockwork mod *5.0.2.7. *

http://droidbasement.com/db-blog/


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

This is pretty well made, just needs camera and then i can run it daily


----------



## KMMXRACER (Nov 4, 2011)

It's too bad there are no developers picking up on this port, if I had more time I would try to learn how to read logcats and try to better this rom. I need to try not to dive into this right now, I'm studying for my CCNA and my brain can't take both LOL


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

PS it has been reposted 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## slider007 (Dec 26, 2011)

Made a video of rom


----------



## slider007 (Dec 26, 2011)

New ICS rom today. Here is the link enjoy and happy new year! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1425631


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

will this work on Verizon 4G lte tab?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

